# Pantalaimon vom Geistwasser, IPO3



## Jason L

Pan has been busy. IPO1 in August, IPO2 in October, IPO3 in November. It has been quite a learning experience, crazy mistakes and all, for both of us. Looking forward to 2014. Thank you, Lies, for raising a pretty darn good dog! 

IPO1 Obedience
Pan IPO1 Obedience 8-17-13 - YouTube

IPO1 Protection
Pan IPO1 Protection 8-17-13 - YouTube

IPO2 Obedience
Pan IPO2 Obedience 10-11-13 - YouTube

IPO2 Protection
Pan IPO2 Protection 10-11-13 - YouTube

IPO3 Obedience
Pan IPO3 Obedience 11-8-13 - YouTube

IPO3 Protection
Pan IPO3 Protection 11-8-13 - YouTube


----------



## robk

Awesome!


----------



## lhczth

Congratulations on your first IPO3 dog. You have done a very good job with him and have a lot to be proud of. Hope to see you at Nationals next year.


----------



## Jason L

Thanks, Lisa. We'll be there!


----------



## gsdlover91

Congratulations to you and Pan. He has always been one of my favorites! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist

Hunter says, "Congratulations, brother! You make the family proud!" 

Congrats, Jason. You guys are an amazing team, so happy to see Pan doing so well! A great combination of hard work from two very amazing people (you and Lies). Can't say congrats enough!


----------



## TrickyShepherd

He looks amazing! 

Congratulations to both of you!!


----------



## LaRen616

PAN! :wub:

Congrats to you and Pan!


----------



## mycobraracr

Congrats! What took you so long between titles? Hahaha


----------



## Liesje

Congrats, Jason. You've done so well with him, can't wait to see what the future holds! 

Jason also deserves MAJOR props for Pan's tracking scores. I owned Pan for exactly two years and tracked him maybe 6 times total (and I bet half of those tracks were because Jason was with me so I had no excuse not to track my dogs!). Pan was not a natural tracker and I avoided it when he was a puppy because he was very scatter brained and got distracted any time I tried to do scent pads or easy little tracks. I don't enjoy tracking to put it nicely and didn't want to screw up a dog who didn't have the maturity and focus. Jason got a two year old dog with virtually no tracking. I know Jason trains hard but I am particularly impressed with his commitment to tracking and going from nothing to 95+ scores in one year!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Liesje said:


> I don't enjoy tracking to put it nicely and didn't want to screw up a dog who didn't have the maturity and focus. Jason got a two year old dog with virtually no tracking. I know Jason trains hard but I am particularly impressed with his commitment to tracking and going from nothing to 95+ scores in one year!


There is hope for Hunter and I... WOW! Great job, Jason! I got told off today by my helper for not doing much tracking, so I guess I will use Jason and Pan as my inspiration!


----------



## Liesje

I really do not like tracking, mostly b/c I'm a city person so it's such a pain (lots of time and gas) to find ample tracking space, but I don't mind starting puppies since much less space is required. When I started Pan he was not as food driven as some other dogs (like Nikon). He was also very social an easily distracted by other goings on. So, for example, often we tracked at a sports park where there were games going on. The other dogs didn't notice but Pan would be the dog that would lift his head to watch the baseball or soccer ball, or start wagging his tail if he saw kids in the distance. I did some scent pad work with him but I didn't want to progress to tracks while he was acting distracted so I made the decision to sit on it for a while. If he seemed in the right mood and we had a lot of space without distraction, I would track him, but that was not very often. I did do the article indication at home off the track, but that's a different picture for the dog.

Jason has been tracking Pan very differently than I know how to track a dog so I think it was a good combination with his skills and tools and it's paid off. I would not have been able to train Pan (in tracking) to the level he can track now, even if I'd picked it up again at two years, because I have no experience with the type of training he received with Jason and his club. In Pan's case, it's working well and I know Jason has put a TON of work into his tracking. It was not a matter of just not tracking until he was mature and then the problem was solved. He still needed a lot of work and Jason gets ALL the credit there.


----------



## Darkthunderplotts

congrats


----------



## Jason L

Thanks, Lies. I have to give a lot of credit to Pan there. He survived the bootcamp and came out the other side stronger and more determined than ever. At the regionals for his 3, he got in big time trouble at the first corner (like he was WAY lost), but he never quit or lost heart and worked and worked until he found his way back on the track and we were able to salvage a 95 point track. Very proud of him that day.


----------



## Shade

Fantastic, huge congratulations!! It's so great to see Pan again! :wub:


----------



## natalie559

YEA!!! Go Jason and Pan!! Great job!


----------



## wolfstraum

Super!!!! :congratulations:

Lee


----------



## Lynn_P

Fantastic!!! Very impressive.


----------



## Packen

Super awesome job Jason. I have to buy you guys dinner next time you're in Dallas and swap stories


----------



## Jason L

Just a quick update on Pan. Nannerpants just competed in 2014 WDC, his first national level event. He came in 10th with a score of 95-85-88P. Very happy with how Pan handled himself this weekend. First big event out of the way. Boy is officially on a well earned summer vacation.


----------



## onyx'girl

Congrats on the successful weekend! Great scores!!!
From everything I read on fb, this trial was excellent with the venue and the consistent judging. Too bad the weather was dicey for some routines.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Jason L said:


> Just a quick update on Pan. Nannerpants just competed in 2014 WDC, his first national level event. He came in 10th with a score of 95-85-88P. Very happy with how Pan handled himself this weekend. First big event out of the way. Boy is officially on a well earned summer vacation.


I know I've said it too many times, but huge congrats. I really enjoy following your success, not just because our dogs our half brothers but because you are an amazing handler and a great person!


----------



## Zahnburg

Congratulations, very nice work Jason. I look forward to seeing your continued success on the trial field. That Dobie wasn't too shabby either.


----------



## GatorDog

Huge congrats!!!


----------



## Jason L

Thanks!!!

Yea, Art, we were super happy with the little doberman ... I thought it was a very steady showing for a dog that is barely 2 years old. AWDF and WDC for him next year as well for sure.


----------



## Jason L




----------



## LaRen616

Jason L said:


>


Awesome! I saw this on FB too! Huge congrats to you, Pan and that gorgeous Doberman! 

Pan. :wub:


----------



## Shade

Awesome news!!


----------



## natalie559

Woot Woot- congrats!!!


----------



## Bane Vom Vox

Congratulations !? Seen a couple of his puppy videos on Youtube


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Packen

Super job Jason! You should really consider forming the Jason-Ally club


----------



## JanaeUlva

congrats! wow that is some time schedule!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Packen said:


> Super job Jason! You should really consider forming the Jason-Ally club


That would be a wicked IPO club, that girl catches a dog like a boss.


----------



## Jason L

Hahaha that is our club! We don't belong to any actual IPO club or work with any trainers. We work by ourselves, at random fields, with borrowed equipments. More of less slumming it lol. I work Ally's doberman and she works Pan. Actually Ally did 90% of Pan's helper work before the SE regionals and WDC, including all the long bites, escapes, and reattacks. A good helper is a good helper 

Ally catches Pan on the czech sleeve

Ally catches Pan (again) - Wing Bite

Pan's WDC Protection Back Half


----------



## Jason L

By the way, just full disclosure: Kovu the Doberman did beat Pan at WDC with a score of 98-83-88 269 for his very first IPO title at 2 years old. IPO1.

Damnit!!!!


----------



## Jason L

Just a quick update for Pan. He showed this past saturday at OG Indy with Mike Hamilton as the judge. 

96 tracking, 92 obedience, 94 protection for a 282 total. More importantly, he got the 270+ we needed to show at the Nationals in November.

Also, he turned 4 on trial day (8/30). Happy birthday, Nannerpants!


----------



## GatorDog

Jason L said:


> Just a quick update for Pan. He showed this past saturday at OG Indy with Mike Hamilton as the judge.
> 
> 96 tracking, 92 obedience, 94 protection for a 282 total. More importantly, he got the 270+ we needed to show at the Nationals in November.
> 
> Also, he turned 4 on trial day (8/30). Happy birthday, Nannerpants!


Yay! Way to go, for you and Ally.


----------



## Jason L

Thanks! 

Oh yea, Ally and her doberman got their IPO2. 99-88-90 274. 

Have YET to beat her in tracking .... *sigh*


----------



## Shade

Yay! You guys are such a great team  Best of luck at the Nationals, go Pan!!


----------



## Liesje

Congrats! I was able to get a 3G connection for about 5 minutes on Sunday night so I could watch the videos


----------



## lhczth

Congratulations Jason. You have worked very hard. Wow on Aly's tracking score with her Dobe. Wish I could have gotten down to the trial.


----------



## Jax08

Great job to you and Aly! Hope to watch you at Nationals!


----------



## Jason L

Thanks! 

I thought I was going to see you there, Lisa. Love visiting with Mike, Sean, & Co. We'll see you in November, right? 

As for Pan, he gets the next few weeks off to just swim and goof around and then we'll start prepping him for November. Ally goes for her 3 in Mideast Regionals in 4 weeks so no rest for the doberman.


----------



## DJEtzel

Ain't no rest for the wicked. 

Congrats again to you and Ally + crew over the weekend!


----------



## onyx'girl

Great scores! Enjoy the time off, and best wishes to Ally at the Regionals!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Jason L said:


> Just a quick update for Pan. He showed this past saturday at OG Indy with Mike Hamilton as the judge.
> 
> 96 tracking, 92 obedience, 94 protection for a 282 total. More importantly, he got the 270+ we needed to show at the Nationals in November.
> 
> Also, he turned 4 on trial day (8/30). Happy birthday, Nannerpants!


HUGE CONGRATS!!! I will see you guys at Nationals, then! Save some time to say hi to me and Pan's brother Hunter and cousin Zenna!


----------



## Jason L

Sure thing. The one ear dog will not be hard to find!


----------



## Packen

Big congrats and very impressive score at a National level trial


----------



## lhczth

The Nationals will finally be nearby again and I have no money to attend them.  All the best at Nationals, Jason. I wish I could come down. 

That is a great club with great people. I haven't been down since June and it is killing me.


----------



## GatorDog

I'll be there too! Not competing, but I'll bring the Carm so she can beat you up a bit


----------



## Jason L

Always happy to put on the sleeve for Carma!


----------



## GatorDog

Jason L said:


> Always happy to put on the sleeve for Carma!


Hopefully you're been working out so you can try and muscle around teh 50 pounds of fury.


----------



## robk

Congrats on qualifying for the Nationals! Its been great to watch Pans progress over the last few years. I always enjoy the updates on him!


----------



## CelticGlory

First, time seeing this thread. Congrats Jason and Pan!!


----------



## LaRen616

I am a big Pan Fan!!!!!!! :wub:

Congrats to you, Pan, Ally and her Doberman!


----------



## Jason L

Thanks. 

Alexis, okay to slip the sleeve on Carma?


----------



## GatorDog

Jason L said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Alexis, okay to slip the sleeve on Carma?


Oh yeeah.


----------



## Jason L

Yea, that's what they all say and then BAM!


----------



## Jason L

Another update for PannerNanner. Over the weekend he showed in his first USCA Nationals and finished with the score of 92-90-89 271. He kind of sort of had a shot at the top 10 but we made a bad goof up at our 2nd article on the track and then it took 2 down commands again on his send out (Really really need to fix that lol). 

Regardless of the outcome, we are proud of the boy. He worked hard and gave it his all on the field. Good boy, Pan!


----------



## LaRen616

Good job to all of you!

Pan! :wub:


----------



## Jax08

You did super, Jason. I missed every single one of your events somehow. So many dogs ran to that stupid soccer goal.


----------



## Jason L

Raise your paw if you did that, Pan ...


----------



## robk

Great Job Jason. I was tracking your scores over the weekend because of having seen Pan grow up on this forum.


----------



## onyx'girl

Jax08 said:


> You did super, Jason. I missed every single one of your events somehow. So many dogs ran to that stupid soccer goal.


I missed your phases too. You were tracking when we were there. The tracking score is highly respectable. From what I heard from more than you, Jason, the conditions were extremely difficult. 
And yeah, that send out goal net placement was ridiculous. Though I wonder how many dogs would have kept on going if it wasn't there? 
Congrats again on the great representation!


----------



## Jason L

Thanks.

Jane, it's always a balancing act. The larger the send out target, the easier it is for the dog to go fast and straight BUT the harder it is to down the dog. 

Of course, if I had actually taught Pan to down when I say "PLATZ", this would be a moot point :laugh:


----------



## DJEtzel

Jason L said:


> Of course, if I had actually taught Pan to down when I say "PLATZ", this would be a moot point :laugh:


Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## gsdsar

Jason L said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Jane, it's always a balancing act. The larger the send out target, the easier it is for the dog to go fast and straight BUT the harder it is to down the dog.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, if I had actually taught Pan to down when I say "PLATZ", this would be a moot point :laugh:



Whaaat? Well that's just crazy talk!!! Congrats to you on your accomplishments!!! Maybe one day I will be in your shoes. Right now, I am reteaching "fuss". Cause I was told at recent seminar that mine was well, dog doody. Yeah. Definitely not National ready!!! LOL!!! The joys of working dogs!!!


----------



## osito23

Congratulations to you and Pan! Great job!!


----------



## Jason L

Pan's OB. Lots of little goof ups here and there and then the no platz voraus at the end. On the other hand, I think Pan had a bit fun out there lol. 

Pan ob USCA nats - YouTube


----------



## wolfstraum

Congratulations! Good scores at this level....I didn't get to see you either, I kept going back and forth, and needing to sit....and if you sat at protection, you could not see anything! I know that the tracking was very challenging and so many dogs failed, so you have alot to be proud of, top 10 or not!

Lee


----------



## wolfmanusf

The OB was really super. Having trained w/ Jason a couple times, I am really impressed with his training and look for big things in the future from him.

Congrats Jason!

John


----------



## Lynn_P

I love, love, love your obedience.


----------



## Jason L

Thanks, John and Lynn.


----------



## REDMEN

You did Great J! I am finally getting caught up with everything this week. I saw your OB in person at 7:30 am and was very impressed. I want to say during your OB was the only time the sun came out all weekend. Getting paired with Mike D must of been a thrill as well. Once again, Congrats!


----------



## Jason L

It was quite cool to be paired with Mike and Irmus as it was Irmus's very last time on the field. 

I did ask Mike as we were getting ready: "Your dog is not going to break his long down to come fight my dog, is he?"


----------

